# Mass Formation/Mass Psychosis



## wayneL (10 December 2021)

I've been thinking about this phenomenon quite a lot lately, especially in this covered area it is eminently observable.

Essentially we humans are still the same humans that existed through so many of the ignominious periods in our history. this is only ever possible through the phenomenon known as mass formation... AKA mass hypnosis.

A quick overview of this below.

So my thinking is that how many of us here on ASF are victims of mass formation, how many of us are just the  followers, and how many of us are immune to mass formation?


----------



## wayneL (10 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I've been thinking about this phenomenon quite a lot lately, especially in this covid era, it is eminently observable.



I've been also thinking about how often autocorrect screws up my posts.... Correction above.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 December 2021)

How many of us are victims of mass hypnosis ?

How would we know ?

We may have been hypnotised to think we are making our own decisions, but in reality the Matrix makes all our decisions for us.

It's called advertising.


----------



## IFocus (11 December 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> How many of us are victims of mass hypnosis ?
> 
> How would we know ?




Now we are talking... serious grand conspiracy rabbit hole.


----------



## wayneL (11 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> Now we are talking... serious grand conspiracy rabbit hole.



You just confirmed the thesis


----------



## macca (11 December 2021)

The problem is that to be different one needs access to info, in today's world many "facts" are not facts at all.

I find that fact checking is getting harder as searches just show up the same stuff under a different name.

So much BS both for and agin, no matter what the subject.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> Now we are talking... serious grand conspiracy rabbit hole.



Did you not partake of the Russian collusion and various other media bs?
The left has moved as one for a while and it's towards oppression.

We had actual book burning  going on and people ranting against a guy who said "clean your room".

It now seems to be going the other way as the right starts to move against vaccines.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I've been thinking about this phenomenon quite a lot lately, especially in this covered area it is eminently observable.
> 
> Essentially we humans are still the same humans that existed through so many of the ignominious periods in our history. this is only ever possible through the phenomenon known as mass formation... AKA mass hypnosis.
> 
> ...




Thanks @wayneL for starting this thread which interests me. 

I do believe we are affected by the zeitgeist. 

May I ask you to explain what the concept means to you, in your own words, as I found the commentators in the YouTube physically repulsive and I could not last 12:03. This in fact may be a part of mass formation as it pertains to me. 

That is not meant to be a negative comment on the theory.

gg


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2021)

GG according to the research I've read, you can best be divided up into 3 groups.

1/ about 30% were able to be mass hypnotized, program, or whatever terminology you would like to use, by ”they”.

2/ about 40% of people who aren't really hypnotized as such, but are subject to the phenomenon known as social proof and follow along because that's what everybody else is doing.

3/ about 30% who are unable to be hypnotized. These are the dissenters to the "program"

For in the 40%, there is the possibility of a wake up moment or an epiphany. These people are able to eventually recognise the program and flip.

Who are "they". These are the people doing the programming, psyop, or again, whatever terminology you want to use. This could be the state, the deep state, the church/prevailing religion, etc.

To use the obvious ones, Nazism, State Marxism etc, you would probably have 30% of the true believers who have been truly programmed by these ideologies. You have 40% who hadn't thought too deeply about it and just follow along and did what they were told because that was the psychologically and until actually easy way. Then it would have been 30% who were anti the program (it probably would have been fatal to speak up about it.

You can apply this to anything... COVID policy for instance.

How does one know which category they are. Haha, well the programmed ones aren't going to know because they programmed. Middle section and going to need some sort a trauma to flip.

The dissenters, well they are the dissenters to the program... The cynics.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> GG according to the research I've read, you can best be divided up into 3 groups.
> 
> 1/ about 30% were able to be mass hypnotized, program, or whatever terminology you would like to use, by ”they”.
> 
> ...



So according to the theory would group 3/ be described as independent thinkers to e.g Assess Covid information as it comes along in a scientific manner, or would they be true dissenters?

Or is it deeper than a simple binary?

gg


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> To use the obvious ones, Nazism, State Marxism etc, you would probably have 30% of the true believers who have been truly programmed by these ideologies. You have 40% who hadn't thought too deeply about it and just follow along and did what they were told because that was the psychologically and until actually easy way. Then it would have been 30% who were anti the program (it probably would have been fatal to speak up about it.




It would be interesting to know how many members of religious organisations don't really go there because of belief but through family/social pressure or fear of ostracisation or worse.

Are you aware of any studies on this ?


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2021)

You will be influenced either way by your political leanings.

Realistically this video can actually feed you into the mass hypnosis category. By making you think you ain't part of the delusion, when in actual fact you are just being sold on a different version.


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> You will be influenced either way by your political leanings.
> 
> Realistically this video can actually feed you into the mass hypnosis category. By making you think you ain't part of the delusion, when in actual fact you are just being sold on a different version.



This is quite true (and this also in answer to @Garpal Gumnut  post).

There are a whole lot of different "Theys"

I think the militantly pro mandatory COVID Vax and the militantly anti-vax are two sides of the same coin. It's also worth mentioning that those people who are subject to mass hypnosis don't know it and would not accept it as a descriptor of themselves.

Perhaps we are all subject to it on different levels and on different subjects?

I think you could even trivialise it down to something as innocuous as taste in music... And I really don't think that takes much explanation.

As for COVID policy GG, I wish all of us good luck on that one, but I would treat as suspect, any visceral viewpoints on either side.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> This is quite true (and this also in answer to @Garpal Gumnut  post).
> 
> There are a whole lot of different "Theys"
> 
> ...



Dasein.

gg


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> It would be interesting to know how many members of religious organisations don't really go there because of belief but through family/social pressure or fear of ostracisation or worse.
> 
> Are you aware of any studies on this ?



A lot, I'd imagine. Maybe 40%


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2022)

Malone on this topic


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Now we are talking... serious grand conspiracy rabbit hole.



One of the most visible examples of group think is the occurrence of bubbles in financial markets.

The present inability to discuss a fairly wide range of subjects without being pigeon holed on even completely unrelated matters is another one. Someone could easily find themselves pigeon holed as racist on account of discussing engineering for example despite there being absolutely no relation between the two.

Lots of examples where the majority or at least a large section of society doesn't think and just follows what they see others doing. Advertising preys on that to huge extent - a lot of it doesn't claim the product is good, it just tries to create the impression that "everyone's buying this" to get you too to buy it.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 January 2022)

Another thought which comes to mind is that politics, at both ends of the spectrum, has permeated everything.

It's hard to get factual information or even entertainment these days without the Left or Right stamping its feet. Just about everything seems to be being seen through a political lens.

I mean seriously, we can't even have NYE fireworks without politics poking its nose in it seems.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 January 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Another thought which comes to mind is that politics, at both ends of the spectrum, has permeated everything.
> 
> It's hard to get factual information or even entertainment these days without the Left or Right stamping its feet. Just about everything seems to be being seen through a political lens.
> 
> I mean seriously, we can't even have NYE fireworks without politics poking its nose in it seems.




Yes, like climate change is a Communist plot....


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2022)

A bit more 'splainin' on Mass Formation.

Any light bulbs going on chaps?


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2022)

A bit more on that:


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> A bit more 'splainin' on Mass Formation.
> 
> Any light bulbs going on chaps?



The main one is that the situation existed quite some time prior to anyone mentioning a pandemic.

Looking back, the earliest things I can think of which relate would be late 2012 and it was in full swing by 2016. Almost certainly it was well before that in practice since it's unlikely that I, who wasn't even looking for it, would have noticed it on day one.

What to blame? Good question but it's not the pandemic, that came well after this started.

I'm thinking more along the lines of hard Left and Right politics, certain highly dominant social media platforms and the excessive dominance of a very small number of owners of traditional media who between them seek to control the narrative and enforce compliance with their preferred version.

We're at a point where anyone who challenges the exact wording of the narrative cops it even if the words are themselves an example of the very thing they claim to oppose.

As an example of how ridiculous it has become, well I managed to upset someone recently by saying that opportunity is not a valid excuse for abuse or assault. So that's me, a man, arguing that should someone be in a vulnerable situation then under no circumstances does that constitute an excuse for harming them and someone else is disagreeing with me on that.

To say I find that response ridiculous and completely at odds with rational logic is quite an understatement. What sort of person _doesn't_ think that someone should be safe to walk down the street at night?

Google turned up results to the effect that the words she was quoting are indeed part of some political narrative and it seems my comments triggered the response in a purely robot-like manner. Best example I've ever seen of "programming".

On less serious matters I've come across it a few times recently. Someone mentions subject x and what comes next is entirely predictable, word for word it's straight from a political narrative. Engineering, pandemic, fireworks, cats and all manner of other things.

As a concept it reminds me of hearing young kids quoting oft-repeated lines from popular TV shows or even from advertisements, it's just a rote learned thing that they've heard often enough to know it word for word. It's a bit more serious when it's adults doing it on important matters however.

The world's gone crazy yes but it was this way well before the pandemic.


----------



## wayneL (3 January 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> The main one is that the situation existed quite some time prior to anyone mentioning a pandemic.
> 
> Looking back, the earliest things I can think of which relate would be late 2012 and it was in full swing by 2016. Almost certainly it was well before that in practice since it's unlikely that I, who wasn't even looking for it, would have noticed it on day one.
> 
> ...



Yes it was. Mass formation has been with us for centuries, perhaps millenia... It's psychology 101 really.

The disappointing thing is that we, collectively, still haven't worked out we are being played.


----------



## DB008 (3 January 2022)

I think the whole gender stuff that is going on is weird. And in the USA they are miles in front. It's not normal. Transgender this and that, kids brainwashed into thinking they are 1 of 80 genders. Unicorns. Then athletes changing gender (probably 99% M --> F) to gain scholarships.


I don't agree with it and think there is something more sinister going on behind the scenes, yet if you speak out about it, its smear campaign 101 and off you go to a gulag. Look at Jordan Peterson.












​


Case in point - Yuri Bezmenov regarding the 2020 Election. I have shown proof of duplicate votes on video and people still refuse to believe it. LOL. Sheep. Because CNN/MSNBC doesn't say so... Brainwashed/gullible sheep. Next they'll tell you to kill your neighbour if they aren't vaccinated, and people will do it

.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Next they'll tell you to kill your neighbour if they aren't vaccinated, and people will do it




And the other side is that people's lives have been threatened for telling people to get vaccinated.

Craziness everywhere.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 January 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> As an example of how ridiculous it has become, well I managed to upset someone recently by saying that opportunity is not a valid excuse for abuse or assault.




I'd like to hear the other side of that argument, not because I agree in any way with it , but I'd like to understand how their logic could be so screwed up.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> I don't agree with it and think there is something more sinister going on behind the scenes, yet if you speak out about it, its smear campaign 101 and off you go to a gulag. Look at Jordan Peterson.




A small group of gender warriors want to normalise their own behaviours and are willing to play the 'discrimination' card to the maximum possible extent.


----------



## wayneL (3 January 2022)

"One of the saddest lessons of history is this: If we’ve been bamboozled long enough, we tend to reject any evidence of the bamboozle. We’re no longer interested in finding out the truth. The bamboozle has captured us ... Once you give a charlatan power over you, you almost never get it back."

Carl Sagan


----------



## DB008 (3 January 2022)

Want a real world example of how stupid it has become?

Look no further than common sense flying out the window with Tennis Australia.


Novak Djokovic pulls out of ATP Cup as doubt builds over Australian Open appearance​
World No 1, who has declined to reveal whether he is vaccinated against Covid, will not lead Serbian team at Sydney tournament​​Novak Djokovic has withdrawn from the Serbian team taking part at the ATP Cup from 1 January in Sydney, throwing his participation in the Australian Open further into doubt.​​Organisers have confirmed Djokovic won’t be competing in Sydney, with the Serbs now to be led by world No.33 Dusan Lajovic.

The world No 1 would be bidding for a men’s record 21st grand slam title and a 10th Australian Open crown in Melbourne.​​The 34-year-old is on the entry list, but yet to commit to playing after the Covid-19 vaccination mandate agreed by Tennis Australia and the Victorian Department of Health.​​Djokovic has repeatedly declined to disclose whether or not he is vaccinated, citing privacy concerns.​​The Australian Open chief Craig Tiley said last week he was still uncertain whether Djokovic would be playing at the Melbourne Park major, which begins on 17 January.​​All players and staff at the Australian Open will be vaccinated or have a medical exemption granted by an independent panel of experts.​
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...-doubt-builds-over-australian-open-appearance​


Now lets take a step back and think for a minute -

Novak is 34 years old
Very healthy
Very fit
From what we can gather, no underlying health issues
Has already had Covid-19
Omicron strain is the dominant strain at the moment
His age group alone, the mortality rate is well below 0.1%, but l'd say his rate would be very, very low ( 0.001% ? )

Makes no sense


----------



## Macquack (3 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Want a real world example of how stupid it has become?
> 
> Look no further than common sense flying out the window with Tennis Australia.
> 
> ...



Makes a lot of sense to Roger Federer and Rafael Nadal.


----------



## wayneL (3 January 2022)

Macquack said:


> Makes a lot of sense to Roger Federer and Rafael Nadal.



Why would that be? Vax status seems to have no bearing on transmission of the virus, the greatest load of BS propaganda at the moment is that unvaxxed automatically means infected. That is just rubbish.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I'd like to hear the other side of that argument, not because I agree in any way with it , but I'd like to understand how their logic could be so screwed up.



In short:

Context was a purely social situation. We weren't there to discuss politics although it's not a "prohibited" subject either within reason.

She's a friend of a friend so I wasn't aiming to start a war.... 

Somehow, can't remember exactly how it started, the topic of crime, public safety and so on came up.

In short I think it was a "does not compute" moment from her perspective. A man saying that everyone ought to be safe on the streets at night doesn't fit nicely with any stereotype. I've argued that violence is unacceptable but by saying "everyone" I haven't made it a gender or race issue.

Had I said _women_ should be safe on the streets then I expect she'd have agreed. Because that fits nicely into a pigeon holed position.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 January 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> In short:
> 
> Context was a purely social situation. We weren't there to discuss politics although it's not a "prohibited" subject either within reason.
> 
> ...



Sounds like she's  been brainwashed by feminists.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Sounds like she's been brainwashed by feminists.




Partisan politics and the use of "standard" responses straight from whichever side's manifesto seems to have permeated just about everything.

One I spotted recently in suburban Adelaide was local residents concerned about plans to build a roundabout on an existing road. They'd turned up with some placards and so on to wave around. Placards which called for action on climate change.

OK sure action on climate change yes that's all well and good but the issue is putting a roundabout on an existing road. Saying that's about climate change is drawing a very long bow.

That sort of thing seems to be becoming more common. People just quoting some standard political line word for word even where it's completely out of context. It's very robot-like, as though someone's programmed that all bad things are due to x and the solution is always y.

Then there's anti-vaccination protesters marching down the street with a sign in one hand and a cigarette in the other. Um, yeah, I think they've got reason to be concerned about their health yes but it's not the vaccine they ought be most worried about....

There's an awful lot of non-thinking going on it seems. Then there's the financial markets.....


----------



## SirRumpole (3 January 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Partisan politics and the use of "standard" responses straight from whichever side's manifesto seems to have permeated just about everything.
> 
> One I spotted recently in suburban Adelaide was local residents concerned about plans to build a roundabout on an existing road. They'd turned up with some placards and so on to wave around. Placards which called for action on climate change.
> 
> ...




Thinking about your friend, another situation comes to mind, some people get very irate when they hear the words "all lives matter" instead of just "black lives matter", it's a direct parallel to your example.  Some people just don't like attention taken away from their own particular crusade and moving it towards a more general principle that applies to everyone, not just their group.


----------



## DB008 (4 January 2022)

Youtube took down Joe Rogans Podcast with Dr Robert Malone (Rogan Podcast #1757, still up on Spotify) within 24 hours.

Twitter suspended Robert Malone recently

Can we see a trend forming?

Agree with the narrative, or else...








National Security Letter (NSL) is what they used on e-mail providers/ISP's just over 10 years ago for access to snoop on anyone.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_security_letter​

They (3 Letter Agencies, the CIA) are more than likely using similar means (Letters) today on anything electronic (under the Patriot Act) and are embedded in the Main Stream Media (MSM) to sway public opinion (ie, Mass Formation/Mass Psychosis) to follow the narrative. It's pretty sad actually.



Glenn Greenwald's latest substack article shines a light on this (regarding Julian Assange and the media) -

​During the Cold War and then in the decades following it, the U.S. security state constantly used _clandestine measures_ to infiltrate U.S. corporate media outlets and shape U.S. media coverage in order to propagandize the domestic population. Indeed, intelligence agencies have a long, documented record of violating their charter by interfering in domestic politics through formal programs to manipulate U.S. media coverage.​​In 1974, _The New York Times_’ Seymour Hersh exposed that “the [CIA], directly violating its charter, conducted a massive, illegal domestic intelligence operation” which included “assembling domestic intelligence dossiers” and “recruiting informants to infiltrate some of the more militant dissident groups.” The Senate's Church Committee report in 1976 concluded that “intelligence excesses, at home and abroad, were not the product of any single party, administration, or man,”; rather, “Intelligence agencies have undermined the constitutional rights of citizens primarily because checks and balances designed by the framers of the Constitution to assure accountability have not been applied.” A 1977 _Rolling Stone_ exposé by Carl Bernstein — entitled “The CIA and the Media” — revealed “more than 400 American journalists who in the past twenty-five years have secretly carried out assignments for the CIA" — including the most influential news executives in the country: William Paley of CBS, Henry Luce of Time Inc., Arthur Hays Sulzberger of the _New York Times_. Bernstein laid out how sweeping the CIA's commandeering of mainstream media outlets was:​​


> ​Some of these journalists' relationships with the Agency were tacit; some were explicit. There was cooperation, accommodation and overlap. Journalists provided a full range of clandestine services -- from simple intelligence gathering to serving as go-betweens with spies in Communist countries. Reporters shared their notebooks with the CIA. Editors shared their staffs. Some of the journalists were Pulitzer Prize winners, distinguished reporters who considered themselves ambassadors-without-portfolio for their country.​Most were less exalted: foreign correspondents who found that their association with the Agency helped their work; stringers and freelancers who were as interested it the derring-do of the spy business as in filing articles, and, the smallest category, full-time CIA employees masquerading as journalists abroad. In many instances, CIA documents show, journalists were engaged to perform tasks for the CIA with the consent of the managements America's leading news organizations. The history of the CIA's involvement with the American press continues to be shrouded by an official policy of obfuscation and deception. . . . By far the most valuable of these associations, according to CIA officials, have been with _The New York Times_, CBS, and Time Inc.​



​​In 1996, the Senate Intelligence Committee issued a lengthy report entitled “CIA's Use of Journalists and Clergy in Intelligence Operations" after “the House of Representatives [took] a vote on the subject as to the prohibition of use of journalists and others by the CIA." In 2008, _The New York Times_’ David Barstow won a Pulitzer for exposing the Pentagon's secret plot to disseminate Defense Department talking points by placing former officials as “analysts" at each news network who, in secret, coordinated their claims. In 2014, _The Intercept_ obtained the CIA's communications with journalists through a FOIA request and discovered that national security reporter Ken Dilanian routinely submitted his drafts about the CIA to agency officials before publication; his newspaper at the time, _The Los Angeles_ _Times_, pronounced itself “disappointed” and said he may have violated the paper's rules, but he was promptly hired by the Associated Press and now covers the intelligence community for . . . NBC News.​​Revealingly, none of those multiple Congressional and media exposés deterred the CIA and related agencies from contaminating domestic media coverage. Over the last six years, the opposite happened: this tactic has accelerated greatly. U.S. security state services now not only shape but often control news coverage — not by clandestine tactics but right out in the open.​​Many of the top security state officials over the last two decades have been hired to deliver "news” for these two major corporate networks: former CIA Director John Brennan (NBC), former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper (CNN), former Assistant FBI Director Frank Figliuzzi (NBC), former Homeland Security Advisor Fran Townsend (CNN), disgraced former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe (CNN), former NSA and CIA Director Michael Hayden (CNN), and countless others.​​​
More on link below -​
https://greenwald.substack.com/p/nb...rank?r=b7nd0&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web​
The citizens of America are really living in a police state, where the MSM narrative is controlled by the 3 Letter Agencies. Deviate from the narrative, and we will silence you/sack you/smear you. Russia/China are open in telling you this, the USA hides it.​
.​


----------



## Humid (5 January 2022)

Sweden launches 'Psychological Defence Agency' to counter propaganda from Russia, China and Iran
					

The new agency is tasked with countering disinformation and boosting the population's resilience in the face of possible influence operation




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## wayneL (18 January 2022)

This video is not really on Ms formation psychosis as such, not in the truest sense, but it does go on to say why so many of us are being compliant fools for tyranny, in the face of all morality and even against our own constitution and legislation.

JP Sears absolutely nails it.


----------



## DB008 (22 January 2022)

At a recent school board meeting, it was revealed that a Michigan school placed a LITTER BOXES in the bathroom for students that identify as cats.

WTF...







Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## wayneL (15 February 2022)

More


----------



## DB008 (20 February 2022)

Transgender swimmers post fastest times at Ivy League championships​
Transgender swimmers Lia Thomas and Iszac Henig had the top two times in the 800-yard freestyle at this week’s Ivy League Swimming and Diving Championships.​​Penn’s Thomas and Yale’s Henig started the events for their respective squads. Thomas, who transitioned from male to female, got a bit of a challenge from Henig, who is transitioning from female to male and competing as a woman. Thomas swam behind Henig for much of the first leg before the next Penn swimmer jumped into the water.​
https://www.news.com.au/sport/olymp...s/news-story/99a65663e95b7221227839f58fca90af​

So, 2 blokes break records at women's event. Got it.

The categories should be:

Biological Men
Biological Women
Doped/steroid unlimited
Trans, what you want to be











.​


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2022)

Plato knew this 2 1/2 thousand years ago.

Have a think about how we think gents and gentesses

"The conscious and intelligent manipulation of the organized habits and opinions of the masses is an important element in democratic society. Those who manipulate this unseen mechanism of society constitute an invisible government which is the true ruling power of our country. ...We are governed, our minds are molded, our tastes formed, our ideas suggested, largely by men we have never heard of. This is a logical result of the way in which our democratic society is organized. Vast numbers of human beings must cooperate in this manner if they are to live together as a smoothly functioning society. ...In almost every act of our daily lives, whether in the sphere of politics or business, in our social conduct or our ethical thinking, we are dominated by the relatively small number of persons...who understand the mental processes and social patterns of the masses. It is they who pull the wires which control the public mind."
Edward Bernays, Propaganda


----------



## DB008 (20 March 2022)

Lia Thomas becomes first transgender woman to win an NCAA swimming championship​
ATLANTA — In the seconds after becoming the first known transgender athlete to win an NCAA Division I championship, University of Pennsylvania swimmer Lia Thomas lingered alone in Lane 4 of Georgia Tech’s McAuley Aquatic Center on Thursday night. There was no one to hug, no big smiles to flash. As some of those who finished behind her chatted while bobbing in the water, Thomas quietly pulled herself from the water and stepped onto the pool deck.​​Her victory in the 500-yard women’s freestyle final did not receive special recognition. No booming proclamations were made. When her name was announced as the race’s winner, the small swim arena was filled with quiet, polite applause. Though her presence throughout a fifth-year senior season during which she competed as a woman for the first time has drawn considerable attention — along with several protesters outside the swim arena’s entrance — her NCAA title was treated as routine.​
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/olympics/2022/03/17/lia-thomas-transgender-swimmer-ncaa-title/






















.​


----------



## wayneL (20 March 2022)

DB008 said:


> Lia Thomas becomes first transgender woman to win an NCAA swimming championship​
> ATLANTA — In the seconds after becoming the first known transgender athlete to win an NCAA Division I championship, University of Pennsylvania swimmer Lia Thomas lingered alone in Lane 4 of Georgia Tech’s McAuley Aquatic Center on Thursday night. There was no one to hug, no big smiles to flash. As some of those who finished behind her chatted while bobbing in the water, Thomas quietly pulled herself from the water and stepped onto the pool deck.​​Her victory in the 500-yard women’s freestyle final did not receive special recognition. No booming proclamations were made. When her name was announced as the race’s winner, the small swim arena was filled with quiet, polite applause. Though her presence throughout a fifth-year senior season during which she competed as a woman for the first time has drawn considerable attention — along with several protesters outside the swim arena’s entrance — her NCAA title was treated as routine.​
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/olympics/2022/03/17/lia-thomas-transgender-swimmer-ncaa-title/
> 
> ...



The clown world prevaileth.


----------



## DB008 (22 March 2022)

.​


----------



## wayneL (22 March 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 139343
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just another one of those things that makes me wish I had bought a cave out on the nullarbor somewhere.


----------



## basilio (31 March 2022)

Talking about Mass Psychosis. Very interesting article on what we swallow as truth.
But it also highlights how we have ended up  accepting the most ridiculous lies.

Putin exploits the lie machine but didn’t invent it. British history is also full of untruths​George Monbiot






Our own crisis of truth is responsible for some of the world’s biggest problems




‘During the Holodomor the Kremlin line was that the peasants had plenty of food, but they were hiding it.’ Photograph: CPA Media Pte Ltd/Alamy

.... So how do we account for the fact that almost everyone in public life subscribes to the same set of preposterous beliefs? Let’s set aside the wild conspiracy theories of the far right, even though they’re now starting to infect the mainstream right. Let’s focus on the “acceptable” range of political opinion.

Nearly everyone who appears in the media, across almost the entire political spectrum, seems to accept that economic growth can and should continue indefinitely on a finite planet. Almost all believe that we should take action to protect life on Earth only when it is cost-effective. Even then, we should avoid compromising the profits of legacy industries. They appear to believe that something they call “the economy” takes priority over our life support systems.

They further believe that the unhindered acquisition of enormous wealth by a few people is somehow acceptable. They believe that taxes sufficient to break the cycle of accumulation and redistribute extreme wealth are unthinkable. They believe that permitting a handful of offshore billionaires to own the media, set the political agenda and tell us where our best interests lie is fine. They believe that we should pledge unquestioning allegiance to a system we call capitalism even though they are unable to define it, let alone predict where it might be heading.

No terror or torture is required to persuade people to fall into line with these crazy beliefs. Somehow our system of organised lying has created an entire class of politicians, officials, media commentators, cultural leaders, academics and intellectuals who nod along with them.









						Putin exploits the lie machine but didn’t invent it. British history is also full of untruths | George Monbiot
					

Our own crisis of truth is responsible for some of the world’s biggest problems, says Guardian columnist George Monbiot




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (3 April 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (4 May 2022)

The hypocrisy continues....





​
.


----------



## DB008 (4 May 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (6 May 2022)

What happened the America?

They have gone completely idiotic









.​


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> What happened the America?
> 
> They have gone completely idiotic
> 
> ...



The Idiocracy has finally arrived.


----------



## DB008 (6 May 2022)

Whats the saying? When a fish starts to rot, it start from the head down...

The USA has lost it's way

Elizabeth Deutch - the supposed leaker of the Wade vs Roe controversy that has consumed the USA this week.

Note - she has a Masters Degree in Gender Studies

Hey, there are 2 sexes, Male and Female. Can l get my PhD now?






​


----------



## DB008 (7 May 2022)

You can't make this up...

*The USA has turned to $ H I T*

*Menstrual Dignity Act*​
*Program Rules and Funding*​​The Menstrual Dignity Act provides funding from the State School Fund to school districts and ESDs to install dispensers and to provide menstrual products for every student who needs them. Funding will be distributed using a formula based on the educational institution’s average daily student membership (ADM).​
https://content.govdelivery.com/acc...y Act provides,daily student membership (ADM).










.​


----------



## DB008 (13 May 2022)

​

.


----------



## DB008 (17 May 2022)

🌏
​Wisconsin middle schoolers accused of sexual harassment for​using wrong gender pronouns​
Three Wisconsin boys are facing sexual harassment charges from their middle school over accusations that they used incorrect gender pronouns on a fellow student.​​"I received a phone call from the principal over at the elementary school, forewarning me; letting me know that I was going to be receiving an email with sexual harassment allegations against my son," Rosemary Rabidoux, a parent of one of the accused, told Fox 11 News last week.​​"I immediately went into shock. I’m thinking, sexual harassment? That’s rape, that’s inappropriate touching, that’s incest" Rabidoux continued. "What has my son done?"​​But none of the concerns Rabidoux had were at issue. Instead, her 13-year-old son, Braden, was accused of using incorrect pronouns to address another student at Kiel Middle School.​​"(The investigating principal) said he’s being allegedly charged with sexual harassment for not using proper pronouns," Rabidoux said. "I thought it wasn’t real. I thought this has got to be a gag, a joke – one has nothing to do with the other."​​Now her son and two other boys are being charged by school officials with Title IV violations, which prohibits gender-based harassment.​​The incident in question reportedly took place in March, when a student announced a preference of "they" and "them" to identify them.​

https://www.foxnews.com/us/middle-schoolers-sexual-harassment-gender-pronouns

.​


----------



## DB008 (5 June 2022)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/bbc-altered-gender-in-trans-rape-claim-3cqj73tq5


.​


----------



## DB008 (7 June 2022)

CLOWN.WORLD

 🌍








Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (9 June 2022)

.


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

​
What's that saying..."when a fish starts to rot, it starts from the head down"

I think the USA is starting to decline. The USA won't be a superpower in the next 50 - 100 years.

















.​


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)




----------



## DB008 (19 July 2022)

Jesus.....






Your browser is not able to display this video.






*Biden Assistant Secretary for Health Richard Levine:
We need to “empower” kids to go on puberty blockers and get sex reassignment surgery*​



.


----------



## devjo (21 July 2022)

To tell the truth I'm glad that I found local therapist, he helped me to get rid of anxiety.


----------



## devjo (22 July 2022)

Not so long ago I read what is hypnotherapy and how does it work here https://www.australiacounselling.com.au/hypnotherapy-what-it-and-how-does-it-work and I decided to give it a try. I started visit therapist in Sydney and he helped me a lot. Hypnotherapy can help to make positive changes while they are near a subconscious or subliminal mindframe. I want to go with my husband next time.


----------



## wayneL (13 September 2022)

Whadayall think of this?






Source: https://www2.education.vic.gov.au/pal/lgbtiq-student-support/policy


----------



## cynic (13 September 2022)

wayneL said:


> Whadayall think of this?
> 
> View attachment 146759
> 
> ...



Ahhh! Victoria!!

The place to be, or not to be!! (Is that still the question?!!!)


----------



## Knobby22 (13 September 2022)

cynic said:


> Ahhh! Victoria!!
> 
> The place to be, or not to be!! (Is that still the question?!!!)



The education department mandarins are a force to themselves. Painful.
I don't see why they need to make it policy within the school. It should be dealt with in other ways.


----------



## macca (13 September 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The education department mandarins are a force to themselves. Painful.
> I don't see why they need to make it policy within the school. It should be dealt with in other ways.



I would think that at the very least there should be qualified Doctors involved not ideologically driven ratbags masquerading as "school teachers"


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2022)

Trans teacher in Canada, happening right now. But if you criticize anything about it, your a transphobe.

Disgusting 






When did the West become so weak and gullible?

l'll probably have to send my kids to a catholic school to try to avoid a part of the whole 87 gender BS that is going on, but even that might not work





.


----------



## wayneL (25 September 2022)

DB008 said:


> Trans teacher in Canada, happening right now. But if you criticize anything about it, your a transphobe.
> 
> Disgusting
> 
> ...



It's hard to believe this all isn't some sort of parody


----------



## Knobby22 (3 October 2022)

A female purple M@M for the adds to encourage inclusivity only as she is not going to be added to the pack.









						Is the new M&Ms colour really about "inclusivity" or empty solidarity?
					

Stop what you're doing - M&Ms have a new colour! And it's supposed to represent "acceptance and inclusivity". What a time to be alive.




					www.euronews.com
				




Corporate bulldust. i don't think anyone would argue.

from the article:
"Still, it will be fun to watch Fox News pundits like Tucker Carlson go off on another rant about the “liberal woke agenda”, especially in the aftermath of *his tirade earlier this year* in which he condemned the changes made to Green because they made the character “less sexy.” Indeed, the unhinged news anchor stated that “M&M’s will not be satisfied until every last cartoon character is deeply unappealing and totally androgynous. Until the moment you wouldn’t want to have a drink with any one of them. That’s the goal.”"

And try hard Australian tucker Carlson copy Rowan Dean has already gone off.








						‘No more for me’: New ‘woke’ purple M&M promotes ‘acceptance and inclusivity’
					

Sky News host Rowan Dean says M&M’s have a new “woke” purple character “pushing acceptance and inclusivity”.  “That’s it, no more M&M’s for me, they’re gone,” he said.




					www.skynews.com.au
				




Makes me laugh. I hate M&Ms


----------



## moXJO (5 October 2022)

It's funny that the consumer market this dumb sht is aimed at, must be that profitable that this insane dumbness actually passes.

I'm surprised that those on the left present such profit power to businesses considering the supposed stance on capitalism, consumerism, corporations.

It's like the whole world is bloody backwards.


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2022)

moXJO said:


> It's funny that the consumer market this dumb sht is aimed at, must be that profitable that this insane dumbness actually passes.
> 
> I'm surprised that those on the left present such profit power to businesses considering the supposed stance on capitalism, consumerism, corporations.
> 
> It's like the whole world is bloody backwards.



It proves that fascism is actually left wing, at least in the economic sense.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 October 2022)

wayneL said:


> It proves that fascism is actually left wing, at least in the economic sense.



I just think its cynical corporatist behaviour.


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> corporatist



It might seem a stretch for stupid purple m&m's, but:






						Economic Fascism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo
					

Few Americans are aware of or can recall how so many Americans and Europeans viewed economic fascism as the wave of the future during the 1930s.



					fee.org


----------



## moXJO (6 October 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I just think its cynical corporatist behaviour.



Have you seen people on social media though?

People have eaten this crap up and its definitely hive minded behaviour. Often even if they don't believe it (even against it), they will still support it. Or risk being cast out. It's at the point of religious fanaticism. 

Yeah definitely "cynical corporatist behaviour". But they wouldn't do it without a profitable market there.


----------



## DB008 (22 October 2022)

Microsoft....woke idiots

Microsoft celebrates Pride around the world — even in the metaverse — as we donate to LGBTQIA+ nonprofits, release Xbox Pride controller and more​





https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/20...ofits-release-xbox-pride-controller-and-more/









.​


----------



## DB008 (23 October 2022)

Don't agree with facts, then *you* are the fascist.

Oh, how our youth have turned into idiots....







.​


----------



## wayneL (23 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Don't agree with facts, then *you* are the fascist.
> 
> Oh, how our youth have turned into idiots....
> 
> ...




"Useful" idiots.

These stupid brats haven't thought all this crap up by themselves.


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Don't agree with facts, then *you* are the fascist.
> 
> Oh, how our youth have turned into idiots....



If someone has interests or preferences that are more typical of the other gender then no problem, I can accept that not everyone conforms to a stereotype and nor should they fell pressure to do so. I'm no fan of telling others how to live that's for sure so long as it's not harming others.

To deny the existence of biological differences however is just nonsense. To the extent there are factual differences well there are differences and it's ridiculous to pretend otherwise.


----------



## orr (25 October 2022)

look now what you've done Smurf... you've  ruined it.
What we had was a stream of conciousness moral panick by a group of cronic bedwetters ... and now after your short sentences some semblence of nuance and humanity will need to be addressed by  these ill-equipped bigots...... ahh so dies another thread (and not a moment to soon)

So to Kye Shaply I only hope the best for you kid and those in a similar boat in a world less ridden by a$$***es....


----------



## wayneL (25 October 2022)

orr said:


> look now what you've done Smurf... you've  ruined it.
> What we had was a stream of conciousness moral panick by a group of cronic bedwetters ... and now after your short sentences some semblence of nuance and humanity will need to be addressed by  these ill-equipped bigots...... ahh so dies another thread (and not a moment to soon)
> 
> So to Kye Shaply I only hope the best for you kid and those in a similar boat in a world less ridden by a$$***es....



^^the hypocrisy is genuinely funny.


----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)




----------



## orr (15 November 2022)

Pity that so little has yet been remarked on the effect of a mass psychoctic reaction by a perculiar grouping(thinking) of older middle aged men to a young teenage Swedish school girl...
No doubt though that there's  more than a few  PHD thesis's  in train on the subject. I'm eagar  to see some  being linked...


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2022)

orr said:


> Pity that so little has yet been remarked on the effect of a mass psychoctic reaction by a perculiar grouping(thinking) of older middle aged men to a young teenage Swedish school girl...
> No doubt though that there's  more than a few  PHD thesis's  in train on the subject. I'm eagar  to see some  being linked...



Comedic irony.


----------



## DB008 (16 December 2022)

The world has gone mad.... 










​


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> "Useful" idiots.
> 
> These stupid brats haven't thought all this crap up by themselves.




I think that if I was giving a lecture that consisted of true statements and people walked out on me, I would think "good riddance", because they obviously belong somewhere else.


----------



## DB008 (1 January 2023)

I read it twice and am thinking, a lady received sperm and had a baby..???


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

DB008 said:


> I read it twice and am thinking, a lady received sperm and had a baby..???
> 
> View attachment 151120​



I'm still trying to construct a venn diagram to try and figure out that one...

Good God!!!


----------



## DB008 (2 January 2023)

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## DB008 (Wednesday at 5:53 AM)

​


----------



## SirRumpole (Wednesday at 10:15 AM)

DB008 said:


> I read it twice and am thinking, a lady received sperm and had a baby..???
> 
> View attachment 151120​




Dear oh dear. If consenting adults want to try alternate lifestyles then go for it, but bringing children up in that sort of environment is just wrong in my humble opinion.


----------



## sptrawler (Wednesday at 12:13 PM)

SirRumpole said:


> Dear oh dear. If consenting adults want to try alternate lifestyles then go for it, but bringing children up in that sort of environment is just wrong in my humble opinion.



Jeezus I had to read it 5 times and take notes, to even work out what the hell it meant.

Talk about the demise of civilization as we know it. It wont be long before we have vending machines for babies, pick which one you want, chuck in the money and the baby drops into the tray at the bottom.
It would save all this angst that trans whatever people have, trying to have a baby, it must be psychologically challenging for them to become a man and then get pregnant. 🤣


----------

